# Eine Woche in Sardinien



## anglermeister17 (3. September 2012)

Hallo, liebe Boardies, in 5 Tagen geht es los, eine Woche in Sardinien wartet auf mich. Flug nach Alghero an der Westküste, dann geht es in die Nähe von Santa Teresa di Gallura in den Norden. 
Ich werde mal wieder die Süßgewässer unsicher machen. Black Bass sind hier das Stichwort. Wie sonst auch wird aber nicht nur geangelt, gibt einfach zu vieles Anderes zu sehen. Am 12.09. werde ich starten mit einem eintägigen Guiding mit "Mirko" auf dem "Lago del Coghinas". Dann bleiben noch der 13. und 14.09. zum Erkunden der Gewässer "auf eigene Faust", bevor es am 15.09. wieder zurück geht .  Neben dem Lago Coghinas ist es evtl. der Fluss Coghinas, den ich antesten werde, sonst werde ich wohl am Lago Coghinas bleiben. Es kämen noch 1,2 Seen infrage, die zwar ungleich kleiner wären aber die müsste ich dann "ohne Erfahrung bearbeiten"- da gilt es abzuwägen, was man machen wird. Die schon bezahlten und durch Mirko organisierten Erlaubnisscheine wären überall gültig.
Ich erwarte somit nicht sehr viel, aber ich werde wie sonst auch "alles geben", den ein oder anderen guten Fisch zu fangen. 
Das Tackle steht- wie immer denkt ihr euch alle: Zuviel für 3 Tage- weiss ich selber, aber was solls, ist eben Zwang bei mir :vik:
Die Daiwa R Nessa in 2,70m mit 30- 70 gr. WG als Standard-Spinne
Die Daiwa MF Jarkbait in 1,8m mit 40-80 gr für die schweren Köder, speziell Oberfläche und unmittelbar darunter 
Und schließlich die Abu Garcia Vendetta in der Cast- Version in 2,30m in 5- 20 gr. WG.
Rollen durchgehend bespult mit Mono in 0,28er bis 0,32er. 

So, dann bis bald, euch erwarten neben hoffentlich ein paar Fischen auch ein paar schöne Landschafts- und Sightseeing- Pics!


----------



## EICHERSEE-BARSCH (3. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

Die ruten sind viel zu ''grob'' für Black Bass in unserem Urlaub am Gadarsee habe ich mit einem Rütchen von 2-7 Gramm gefischt !!


----------



## Hoffi (5. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

Hallo Anglermeister,

wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit meinem Lieblingsfisch in meiner zweiten Heimat (die ich leider aus Gesundheitsgründen in diesem Jahr noch nicht aufgesucht habe). 

Klaus


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (5. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

editiert


----------



## EICHERSEE-BARSCH (5. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der TE sein Angel-Gerät zur Diskussion stellen wollte.
> 
> Es war eher ein: "Bald gehts los und ich werde dann noch nen schönen Bericht schreiben" -Post.
> 
> ...


Schonmal einen richtigen Black Bass an der Angel gehabt ?
und außerdem hatte ich im angelladen die Auswahl zwischen 1-3 gramm (kaum eine köderauswahl) und einer 2-7 gramm ....


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (6. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

editiert


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (7. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

editiert


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

@Wegofishing, Mir wurde vom ansässigen Guide empfohlen, Schnüre ab 15lbs, besser 16lbs Tragkraft zu verwenden, und da sind meine angegebenen Schnüre meist immer noch "zu fein", für denjenigen, der sich strikt an diese Messlatte halten will. Und wie willst du dann bei Ruten mit deinen genannten WGs die Schnur durch die Ringe bekommen? Ja, zumind. eine Rute ist "offiziell zu grob", die Daiwa MF, ich weiss. Die ist aber auch nur für den Fall, sollten sich "richtige Echos" unterm Boot zeigen! Die R Nessa ist ne richtige Allroundrute, mit der werde ich keine Probleme haben, bin ich mir sicher. 
Und klar erzähle ich ALLES, ihr verpasst doch nix bei meinen Berichten


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (8. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

editiert


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (18. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

editiert


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

editiert


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

editiert


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

Jaja, ich weiss, der Bericht kommt spääät, ähnlich wie meinem letzten über NYC- aber ähnlich dieses Mal wie letztes Mal war "etwas Stress" nach dem Urlaub angesagt, auch einen Umzug habe ich aktuell vor mir. Heute oder morgen mach ich euch "das Ding" aber fertig!


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

Reisebericht Sardinien

Liebe Angelfreunde,

bevor die Erinnerung total verblasst sein wird, nehme ich mir nun die Zeit, von einem Angeltag zu berichten, der mir noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben wird. 
Eigentlich waren ja zwei/ zweieinhalb Tage geplant- dazu sollte es aber leider nicht kommen. Hierzu später mehr. 
Gewässer war der wunderschöne Lago del Coghinas, zugegebenermaßen „etwas abseits“ gelegen- im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, aber der Weg lohnte sich trotzdem. Zielfisch war- was denn sonst- BASS. Allein das Nennen der Fischart ruft bei mir schon Kribbeln in jeglichen Körperteilen hervor. 

Im Vorfeld der Reise, welche Anfang Sept. stattfand, standen die Planungen an für die ich mir natürlich reichlich Zeit nahm. 
Ca. die Hälfte des Gepäcks machten Angelsachen aus- Zuzahlung fürs Übergepäck war ja schon direkt mit einkalkuliert, unter Anderem wegen meiner Angeltasche.
Neben dem Coghinas standen auch andere Gewässer wie die erheblich „übersichtlicheren“ Lago del Liscia oder oder Lago di Castel Doria zur Auswahl. Da es aber nur ein einziges Guiding- Angebot auf der Insel gab- und das für den Coghinas, fiel meine Entscheidung auf ebendiesen, zumal ich schon immer ein Guiding mitmachen wollte. Gesamtdauer des Aufenthalts betrug eine Woche, von Sa bis Sa. Die ersten Tage waren selbstredend Inselerkundungen angesagt. Ich will es hier kurz machen: Atemberaubende Landschaften, wunderschöne Strände und Städte, Sehenswürdigkeiten mehr als genug, und Traumwetter bescherten uns einen unvergesslichen Urlaub, aber es sollte noch besser kommen. Anfang und Mitte September wird nicht umsonst als beste Reisezeit für Sardinien genannt, besser hätte man es wirklich kaum treffen können.

Mittwoch war es dann soweit. Angeln am Coghinas, mit dem relativ- zumindest In der „Szene“ bekannten Mirko Civinini. Start um halb fünf von Vignola mit dem Mietwagen vom Hotel aus, sieben Uhr war ausgemachter Zeitpunkt- Zweieinhalb Std. für ca. 75km?! Ja, Sardinien “macht es möglich“- die Straßen sind zwar in akzeptablem Zustand- aber aufgrund der topografischen Eigenschaften der Insel fährt man mehr Kurven und muss mehr Höhenmeter überwinden, als einem lieb sein kann. Kein angenehmes Fahren dort, vor allem, wenn man es nicht gewöhnt ist. Pünktlich bei Mirko angekommen, verloren wir keine Zeit ( naja, so wenig Zeit wie „richtige Italiener“ nun mal verlieren, wenn sie ihr Angelzeug holen gehen ) und waren bald am See. Gegebenheiten vor Ort: Ein See, groß und tief mit richtig viel Fisch drin, nicht nur Basses übrigens, sondern auch Flussbarsche, und zwar in teilweise sehr guten Größen. 

Trübes Wasser, Sichttiefe gleich null, wohl das ganze Jahr über, soweit ich Mirko verstanden habe. Wasserstand war, augfrund des langen und ungewöhnlich trockenen Frühjahrs und Sommers, ca. 3 Meter unter „Normalstand“. Bedingt hierdurch, sagte Mirko, fängt man zu jener Zeit zwar zahlenmäßig viele Fische, aber die ganz Großen wären sehr schwer, gar fast unmöglich zu bekommen bei diesen Bedingungen. Sie zögen sich in die tiefsten Bereiche zurück. Je nach Wasserstand und Jahreszeit findet man vereinzelt Bereiche mit versunkenen Bäumen oder Wasserpflanzen, den Großteil des Jahres jedoch findet man unter Wasser nur: Steine und steile Kanten, Steine und steile Kanten, Steine und… ihr wisst, worauf ich hinaus will.
Halb acht konnten wir das Boot zu Wasser lassen. Ein grandioser Sonnenaufgang begleitete unser Tun und kündigte einen schönen, aber heissen Angeltag an. Später sollte es sogar zu heiss werden…
Die ersten Würfe, schlug Mirko vor, sollten wir an einem Ufer mit extrem abfallender Kante und möglichst tieflaufenden aggressiv geführten Cranks, 5m, besser 6m Lauftiefe, machen. So fiel meine Wahl auf den Manns Loudmouth deep runner in Firetiger. So fischten wir den Spot ab, Mirko fing zwei mittlere Fische, die ersten gut anderthalb Std. vergingen für mich trotz intensiven Fischens ohne Fang. 
Stellenwechsel war angesagt, es ging zu einer Stelle, an der wir im Schatten einer großen, steilen Felswand standen. Die Methode wechselte nun von Hard- auf Softbaits, Mirko fischte Jigs, ich wählte die Drop- Shot- Methode. Wir konnten die Wand direkt anwerfen, von dort fielen die Köder ins Wasser und wurden prompt attackiert. Während ich die ersten Fehlbisse bekam, hatte Mirko auch schon wieder zwei Fische angelandet. Beim nächsten Mal wartete ich etwas nach der ersten Attacke- und prompt bog sich die mittlere Spinnrute. So war nach kurzer Zeit die erste Bass im Boot. Drei Weitere folgten noch an gleicher Stelle, wenn es auch kleinere waren. 
Am nächsten Spot bekam ich nur zwei Bisse, zwei Fehlbisse, aber richtig gute waren es. Mirko bekam Bisse und landete die Fische auch, sein Größter war bis dato etwa 42cm. Wir blieben auf der „Schattenseite“- damit waren wir auch gut beraten, denn bereits um zehn Uhr brannte die Sonne ziemlich stark.. Nun ließen wir das Boot ruhig treiben. In der Folge brachte DS keine Bisse mehr, wohl aber Hänger und somit etwas Frust. Dunkle Jigs mit Worms und Crawdads als Trailer, ebenfalls in gedeckten Mustern, brachten fortan die Attacken. Weiss übrigens schien sie zu geradezu zu scheuchen. Kleinere „Intermezzos“ mit weissen Mustern brachten nicht mal leise Anfasser. Immer nahe überhängender Äste oder Büsche konnte man mit Bissen rechnen- quasi stets auf Ansage. Echt eine spannende Angelei. Das „Driftfischen“ brachte mir einige kleinere Fische mehr, Mirko fing zahlreich und auch 2 bessere Exemplare. 

Bei mir biss es auf einen blau- schwarzen Jig mit Craws oder Worms in schwarz und braun ziemlich gut. Darunter war auch mein größter Fang der Tour. 
Ich verlor übrigens auch einen schönen Fisch, ein Stück größer als der bis dato Größte, welcher knapp gehakt war.
Da ist die Landung immer besonders heikel, was mir auch bewusst war. 
Ich hielt die Schnur auf Spannung wie es sein soll, bückte mich zum Fisch, währenddessen springt der Fisch in meine Richtung, erschlafft somit die Schnur und weg war er. Nun ließ mich dieser Vorgang nachdenklich werden: Ist er gezielt in MEINE Richtung gesprungen, da ja ein Fluchtverhalten weg von mir natürlich gewesen wäre, aber somit wäre er konsequenterweise in die gespannte Schnur gesprungen und wäre wohl kaum los gekommen. Also ist er evtl gezielt oder auf eine Art bewusst gesprungen?! Naja, ich will mal nicht zu philosophisch werden, angeln wir lieber weiter. Andere schöne Spots warteten auch noch auf uns. Die Fahrt auf so einem Bassboat übrigens ist echt ein Erlebnis für sich- muss jeder selbst mal erlebt haben- einfach „hammer“.
Der nächste Platz  sah sehr interessant aus- über Wasser nur bedingt, aber es sprangen Fische überall und das Echolot zeigte 2 schöne Kanten hintereinander an, es fiel quasi treppenförmig ab. Obwohl die Fische in regelmäßigen Abständen oberflächennah jagten, blieben jegliche Versuche mit Poppern und flacher laufenden Cranks und Minnows erfolglos. Mittlerweile war es mittags, und selbst auf dem See zeigte das Thermometer 33 °C an, dabei stand die Luft quasi, kein Wind. Wir wechselten auf Spinnerbait, ich verwendete einen Lunker City Swin Shad in Ayu als Trailer und verlor darauf kurz hintereinander zwei richtig gute Fische. Doppelt ärgerlich war, dass ich sie nah am Boot hatte, jeweils kurz vor der Landung stiegen sie aus. Aber so ist das eben beim Bassfishing, die allgemeine „Aussteigerrate“ ist nicht eben klein. Es klatschte weiter kontinuierlich an der Oberfläche, wir angelten noch eine Weile, aber es wollte keiner mehr beissen. Bei steigender Hitze, mittlerweile 35°C, steuerten wir per Boot die nächste Stelle an. Die Wasstertemperatur übrigens lag überall im See zwischen 25,5 und 27 °C. Der nächste Spot sah auch nicht minder interessant aus als unser letzter. Auch hier springende Fische direkt nahe der großen Steine, welche die Ufer am See säumen. Also hier rauben sie, nur wie sind sie zu kriegen? Mittlerweile etwa halb zwei mittags, und der Wind frischte nun auf. Trotz Befischen mit diversen Ködern an dieser Stelle blieb ich „Schneider“, Mirko fing einen Halbstarken und das wars dann auch schon. Der Wind wurde nun noch etwas stärker, und Mirko sagte „time for crank fishing close to the shore line“. Kurze Zeit später jagte unser Boot über die Wellen, zu einem ähnlichen Spot von unserem ersten des Tages. 


Natürlich stellten wir uns mit dem Rücken zum Wind und warfen direkt ans Ufer, auf  welchem der Wind stand. Mirko fing drei gute Bass bis 45cm in kurzer Zeit, ich hingegen hatte kein Glück mehr, obwohl ich meine Köderführung variierte und diese dann Mirkos anpasste. Naja, manchmal wird man für seine Anstrengungen mehr, mal weniger belohnt. Abschliessend konnten wir sogar einen „Beifang“ verzeichnen, sofern 
man einen Barsch der Ü40- Kategorie so nennen kann ( erinnert euch an meinen Einleitungskommentar zum See ). Mirko hob ihn heraus, ohne ihn zu greifen, er schüttelte sich und fiel zurück ins Wasser. Schade, von dem „Moppelchen“ hätte ich gerne einen Schnappschuss gemacht. 

Danach war es bereits fast vier Uhr, und der Angeltag gelaufen. Somit ging es dann zurück zum Ausgangspunkt am Seeufer. 
Es war, wie schon angesprochen, ja geplant, noch ein- oder idealerweise anderthalb Tage dranzuhängen und mit den nun erworbenen Kenntnissen „auf eigene Faust“ zu angeln. Ich will keinem einen Vorwurf machen, aber ich war der Meinung, es per Mail abgesprochen zu haben im Vorfeld mit Mirko, dass er mir eine Lizenz besorgt, und dass ich nur die Gebühren dafür zahle und mich um sonst nichts kümmern muss. Mirko war da anderer Meinung, warum auch immer. Ärgerlich, aber nun nicht zu ändern. Halb so schlimm, denn: Am Folgetag, den Donnerstag, wäre sowieso kein Angeln möglich gewesen, in der Nacht von Mi auf Do hatten wir auf der gesamten Insel starke Gewitter mit entsprechendem Niederschlag. Am Do selbst wehte erbarmungslos, den ganzen Tag ein Wind mit 70- 80 km/h, in Böen noch stärker. Es blieb zwar trocken, aber die Temperatur ist ebenfalls gefallen um ca. 13 °C. Wäre also wohl eh kein guter Angeltag geworden. Freitags war es wieder richtig schönes Wetter und über 25 °C warm. Eigentlich wäre das dann zum Angeln gut gewesen, aber der Aufwand, die Lizenz zu besorgen, dann die Zeit zum See zu fahren, die Fahrt zurück usw. DAS wollte ich mir nun in meinem Urlaub nicht antun, auch wenn ich sonst hart im Nehmen bin. Auch wenn nicht alles lief wie geplant, war es dennoch ein sehr schöner Trip und die Insel wird mich bald wieder sehen- ganz sicher. 
Fotos findet ihr auf meinem FB- Account ( wie auch zum Bericht über NYC ), sind öffentlich, braucht mich also nicht zu adden, einfach "Jens Neuses" eingeben- Fotos gucken, fertig. 
Brauche sie dann nicht doppelt zu uppen und "dem Netz" Speicherplatz wegnehmen


----------



## Hoffi (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

Hallo Jens,

Vielen dank für den ausführlichen Bericht. Ich gehe davon aus, FB bedeutet  Facebook?
Als alter Sack gehören ich zu den Facebookverweigerern. Kannst du die Bilder nicht doch im Board einstellen?  Vielleicht sieht man sich mal am coghinas.
Gruss Klaus


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

FB= facebook- richtig! Ja, ich kann die Bilder hier nochmal uppen, kann aber aufgrund des Umzugs nicht am eigenen Rechner aktiv sein, könnte also noch etwas dauern. Gruß in die Pfalz!


----------



## Silver-SVR (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Woche in Sardinien*

#6#6#6

Super Bericht


----------

